# Terrarium size



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 23, 2017)

Would a 8x8x12 glass terrarium work for an sub/adult Malaysian shield? Or would I need to go bigger for the giant species?


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 23, 2017)

Anything 3x the length of the mantis is good. That should be fine.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 23, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Anything 3x the length of the mantis is good. That should be fine.


That's why i was wondering. I thought someone said they get 5" long! I'd need a 15" tall   
LOL just trying to buy a max size so I always have one or two on hand for the larger species.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 23, 2017)

Also make sure is "small" enough for the mantis to find food.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 23, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Also make sure is "small" enough for the mantis to find food.


 Definitely  I'm just planning ahead. They are way too small at the moment. Especially my budwing. He literally looks like a large wingless mosquito with arms lol


----------



## Bathory (Nov 23, 2017)

Ripley is in an exo terra 12x12x12 now after her last molt, she's doing just fine. Just make sure the perches are wayyy up so they don't decide to molt on the goddamn floor like she did.


----------



## Connor (Nov 23, 2017)

@BathoryThe terrarium looks sweet! Glad to hear she’s doing great. And yeah always make sure the sticks are high up. Mantis don’t seem to be the brightest when it comes to molting.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 24, 2017)

Bathory said:


> Ripley is in an exo terra 12x12x12


Nice set up! Ripley is beautiful


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 28, 2017)

I just saw exoterra terrarium on amazon. $20 for a 8x8x8

honestly not that bad of a price. 

I’ll provide a link later. For those who might be interested.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 28, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> I just saw exoterra terrarium on amazon. $20 for a 8x8x8
> 
> honestly not that bad of a price.
> 
> I’ll provide a link later. For those who might be interested.


I bought one on Monday from amazon for $23, free shipping. It's an awesome price! I may need to buy another. I believe they are too small for a Shield, Rainforest, or African blue flash tho, correct? I have an 8x8x11 zoo med bugarium in my cart for $29 that I may get.


----------



## rantology (Nov 28, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> they are too small for a Shield, Rainforest, or African blue flash tho, correct?


8x8x8 is probably too small for big mantis species (or it would be cramped at least I think). Also depends on how much substrate and "stuff" you put in them. A lightly decorated 8x8x12 with very little substrate would probably be fine. But if you're like me and want to cram plants and wood and nice decoration/ a few inches of substrate in them even the 8x8x12 can end up being too small (for the big ones that is). I have the 8x8x12 and the 12x12x18 both heavily 'scaped.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 28, 2017)

rantology said:


> 8x8x8 is probably too small for big mantis species (or it would be cramped at least I think)


I assume 8x8x8 is ok for an adult Budwing? I'm new to mantis keeping so still trying to figurine out what's what lol. I have 2 mantids with 3  more on the way. - 3 of which are giant species. I probably should have thought about the adult enclosure size before I got them lol


----------



## rantology (Nov 28, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> I assume 8x8x8 is ok for an adult Budwing?


Those get 2.7~inches long right? 3x would be about 8.1 inches so yeah it will be good (especially for males since they are smaller). Just gotta be careful not to put in too much substrate


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 28, 2017)

I have this cabniet that has 8 10x10x10 shelf’s. I want to fill the entire wall with eco Terra’s and set up a light fixture for all of them. It should hold large mantises but that’s if it molts from the top mesh. The mesh on exo terrasnis wire mesh, which can damage a mantises feet. My previous exo Terra’s I pry out the metal mesh and hot glue screen mesh on the lid and it’s perfect. 

I honestly think it’ll be fine if you plan it out fine.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 28, 2017)

rantology said:


> Just gotta be careful not to put in too much substrate


I usually just put a thin layer of eco earth or a few layers of brown paper towel. So I think it would be ok. I also have a jeweled flower mantis on it's way that I believe is on the smaller side too. 



PrayingMantisPets said:


> I have this cabniet that has 8 10x10x10 shelf’s. I want to fill the entire wall with eco Terra’s and set up a light fixture for all of them. It should hold large mantises but that’s if it molts from the top mesh. The mesh on exo terrasnis wire mesh, which can damage a mantises feet. My previous exo Terra’s I pry out the metal mesh and hot glue screen mesh on the lid and it’s perfect.


That sounds awesome! Hope to see pics one day. I'd like to do something like that if I decide to continue keeping mantises. I really should have just went with 1 or 2 my first time around, but like everything else, I go overboard lol. Thanks for the tip on changing out the metal screen.


----------



## callisto9 (Nov 28, 2017)

Can you post the link to the $20 terrarium? I'd like to see it.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 28, 2017)

callisto9 said:


> Can you post the link to the $20 terrarium? I'd like to see it.


dang it was on sale i guess now its $40

https://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Glass-Terrarium-24-Inch/dp/B004S79FE8/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1511929193&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=exo%2Bterra&amp;th=1

im actually pretty bummed i was about to buy 4.....


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 28, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> dang it was on sale i guess now its $40


They changed it quick! The one I purchased for this morning for $23 is now $34 :/


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 28, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> They changed it quick! The one I purchased for this morning for $23 is now $34 :/


yea it says it down below $23 but "out of stock" ...


----------



## jojolobro (Nov 28, 2017)

Sorry to chime in randomly but there are some 8x8x12 exo terras on petco for $27 dollars. I plan on getting one for when my mantis grows up.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 28, 2017)

jojolobro said:


> Sorry to chime in randomly but there are some 8x8x12 exo terras on petco for $27 dollars. I plan on getting one for when my mantis grows up.


Yay! Thank you for chiming in! I'll be checking Petco out tomorrow.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 28, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> yea it says it down below $23 but "out of stock"


That wasn't even showing this afternoon! the prices are so...random.


----------



## callisto9 (Nov 28, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> dang it was on sale i guess now its $40
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Exo-Terra-Glass-Terrarium-24-Inch/dp/B004S79FE8/ref=sr_1_1?s=pet-supplies&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1511929193&amp;sr=1-1&amp;keywords=exo%2Bterra&amp;th=1
> 
> im actually pretty bummed i was about to buy 4.....


Well poop! I was gonna say, that's a great price for a terrarium!


----------



## callisto9 (Nov 28, 2017)

This is a decent price at Petco: https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/exo-terra-nano-wide-terrarium-8x8x8


----------



## jojolobro (Nov 28, 2017)

callisto9 said:


> This is a decent price at Petco: https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/exo-terra-nano-wide-terrarium-8x8x8


They have the tall variant for only an couple bucks more.

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcostore/product/exo-terra-nano-tall-terrariumm-8x8x12?rrec=true


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 29, 2017)

I had the nano talk it’s perfect for large species. But I used it for my orchid mantis and I put live Orchids in it and it was pretty cool.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> had the nano talk it’s perfect for large species.


What size is the nano? And Orchid mantis... my dream mantis


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 29, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> What size is the nano? And Orchid mantis... my dream mantis


It was a Nano tall. I hatched a few orchid ooths and always had males. I’ve never had females to continue breeding. Males are too tiny for me. I’ve always wanted a female cause of the size.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> I’ve always wanted a female cause of the size.


Yeah! Female definitely


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 29, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Yeah! Female definitely


I need to get some more. I’ll save up for a ooth.


----------



## Connor (Nov 29, 2017)

Female orchids are absolute monsters. They NEVER stop eating!


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

Connor said:


> They NEVER stop eating!


Haha, I wish I knew what that was like. It's like I have to force feed my 2  :blink:


----------



## Connor (Nov 29, 2017)

Lol. It’s way different with her. I give her five BB flies and she doesn’t even get plump...


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 29, 2017)

Connor said:


> Female orchids are absolute monsters. They NEVER stop eating!


Nah the the true monsters are female sphrodomantis gastricas. I’ve had a few females grab on to my finger and try to eat me for a snack. It hurt like crazy and I had to get my dad to help me pry a few off of me!


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> I need to get some more. I’ll save up for a ooth.


I was going to get one, but then I was told they aren't for beginners


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 29, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> I was going to get one, but then I was told they aren't for beginners


Nah it’s easy! I promise you it is. The only thing kinda hard is feeding the females. When they are adults bbf are too small so I would feed mine super worms.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> Nah it’s easy! I promise you it is


Yay! I'm over my max now with 5, so maybe next time around


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 29, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Yay! I'm over my max now with 5, so maybe next time around


I only have 3 right now but more coming in tomorrow.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

Connor said:


> I give her five BB flies and she doesn’t even get plump...


Speaking of BB flies, I am unsure of fly size (for stepping up to the next size)  I know the smallest is melanogaster then hydei is bigger, but what about Turkish gliders? And which is bigger the blue bottle or house flies?


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> more coming in tomorrow.


Yay!!!   

My 3 combined orders haven't shipped yet. I got the tracking number on Sat night tho. Hoping it actually ships today. I placed a 4th order on Monday since there was still 50% off again for Cyber Monday, so I just bought some feeders.


----------



## rantology (Nov 29, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> Speaking of BB flies, I am unsure of fly size (for stepping up to the next size)  I know the smallest is melanogaster then hydei is bigger, but what about Turkish gliders? And which is bigger the blue bottle or house flies?


I believe for flies it goes Stable&gt;House&gt;BB for size (smallest to largest).


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 29, 2017)

my food chart from smallest to largest is

melanogaster, house fly, blue bottle, then larger are mealworms, superworms, Brown moths located in Florida, and some roaches.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

@rantology @PrayingMantisPets Thank you!  I despise those darned tiny melanogaster. They get everywhere LOL... I assume curly wing houseflies would be a good step up from the hydei?  I ordered some bean beetles. I hope they are a good size for my larger nymphs.


----------



## PrayingMantisPets (Nov 29, 2017)

DefyTheNorms said:


> @rantology @PrayingMantisPets Thank you!  I despise those darned tiny melanogaster. They get everywhere LOL... I assume curly wing houseflies would be a good step up from the hydei?  I ordered some bean beetles. I hope they are a good size for my larger nymphs.


I never used bean beatle let me know how big they are I think I might get some too.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Nov 29, 2017)

PrayingMantisPets said:


> I never used bean beatle let me know how big they are I think I might get some too.


Will do!


----------



## Ocelotbren (Dec 9, 2017)

Just wanted to add that I had my Chinese in a nano tall (8"x8"x12") and while it does fit the size requirements, it can be a bit cramped, especially for an active species.  I bumped him up to the 12"x12"x18" and he seemed to enjoy the extra space, always roaming around.  After he died, I got a wild-caught adult female Chinese and she is in that one now and she's also benefiting from the extra space.  And as mentioned, it does allow you to decorate more without taking up their space too much.

Some species can also do well in large mesh enclosures which are cheaper, so if you want to give them more space without spending as much money, that could be an option too.


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 9, 2017)

Ocelotbren said:


> Just wanted to add that I had my Chinese in a nano tall (8"x8"x12") and while it does fit the size requirements, it can be a bit cramped, especially for an active species.  I bumped him up to the 12"x12"x18" and he seemed to enjoy the extra space, always roaming around.  After he died, I got a wild-caught adult female Chinese and she is in that one now and she's also benefiting from the extra space.  And as mentioned, it does allow you to decorate more without taking up their space too much.
> 
> Some species can also do well in large mesh enclosures which are cheaper, so if you want to give them more space without spending as much money, that could be an option too.


Thanks for the tips... Speaking of mesh, I'm in  Florida so was wondering when temperatures were ideal, if it would be fine to put them in a mesh enclosure for a few hours during the day?


----------



## Bathory (Dec 10, 2017)

@DefyTheNorms from what I remember when I was in Florida the humidity/temp should be just fine for a shield. Ripley does fine even when the humidity drops (as it often does in an exo terra unless you cover the lid with glass) and unless they're molting a mesh enclosure shouldn't be much of an issue!


----------



## DefyTheNorms (Dec 10, 2017)

Bathory said:


> @DefyTheNorms from what I remember when I was in Florida the humidity/temp should be just fine for a shield. Ripley does fine even when the humidity drops (as it often does in an exo terra unless you cover the lid with glass) and unless they're molting a mesh enclosure shouldn't be much of an issue!


Perfect thank you! I dont' know if mantids really care, but when I take them out on my hand they really seem to enjoy it. They seem to perk up and get inquisitive. But I'm nervous that I'll lose them so thought of putting them in mesh tents for some "fresh air" lol


----------

